# Best tool for cutting soffit opening?



## nowwhatnapster (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

I'm ready to tackle insulating my attic, my home does not have a ridge vent nor does it have soffit vents. I am planning on cutting a 1 wide opening into the top of the "bird blocks" i believe they are called. (The board perpendicular to the underside of the roof, between the rafter ends.)

I really have no idea what tool can fit in such a tight area and easily cut through 1/2 thick old growth pine. 










My house needs to be washed & repainted too, but thats another story. Had to replace the bottom roof board due to water damage from ice damming.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

FRom the looks of it the "bird blocks" could be pried out and cut to whatever dimension is needed and nailed back in depending on where the nails are set.


----------



## nowwhatnapster (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm. Hadn't thought of that. I certainly could test that out to see how difficult it is. 

Would I need to worry about the rafters tilting or getting misaligned as a result of removing the bird blocks temporarily?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't you just drill some holes and use fine mesh to keep out insects?

If slots, then google for 'exzakt saw'. Or use a forstner bit.
johnep


----------



## nowwhatnapster (Nov 10, 2008)

I had though about just drilling holes, but i can't say its terribly aesthetically pleasing on my house. As you can see there is not even a fascia board. So the holes will be pretty visible. Figured a slot would look better, and also provide better airflow. And I will be using some sort of wire mesh for sure to keep the bugs out. We use part of my attic for storage. I haven't decided on a gauge yet. 

I suppose I could drill holes and chisel out the remaining wood.. but that's probably way too labor intensive.

If removing the bird blocks temporarily is safe to do. i think ill stick with that option for now. Going to PM someone i know regarding this.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

nowwhatnapster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm ready to tackle insulating my attic, my home does not have a ridge vent nor does it have soffit vents. I am planning on cutting a 1 wide opening into the top of the "bird blocks" i believe they are called. (The board perpendicular to the underside of the roof, between the rafter ends.)
> 
> ...


nowwhatnapster I have been using a multi tool for a few months and believe it is the best tool since the handsaw. Check out this thread. www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/multi-tool-reveiw-9818/


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Does your old house have gable vents?


----------



## nowwhatnapster (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes it has a gable vent on one side, and a window on the other... which is closed due to lack of a proper screen.

very bad venting

if i climb in the attic soon ill get some photos of the sap that has bubbled out of the rafters due to the extreme heat they have been exposed to.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I would keep it as either a gable vent on each end, or a window with a screen on each end, open year round.

You will have insulation packed down to where you could get your intake, too much hassle. Look at a product called smart vent made by DCI.

If you go with a ridge vent, get rid of the gable vent and keep the window closed.

That sap is just because that timber is old.


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

A hole saw and either a jig saw or sawzall. When i framed on the west coast we had bird blocks with 3 holes drilled in them about an inch and a half circle with sceen stapled on the inside. Whatever you do be careful not to cut your wiring or plumbing.

On edit, those will be toe nailed in and pulling the blocks will be a pain in the a$$.


----------



## jimcro55 (Apr 29, 2010)

johnep said:


> Can't you just drill some holes and use fine mesh to keep out insects?
> 
> If slots, then google for 'exzakt saw'. Or use a forstner bit.
> johnep


 
I drilled the holes and used some fine wire mesh and it has worked perfectly for about 3.5 years now. The wire mesh was extremely easy to work with and fasten, shape in different ways as necessary.

try these guys: www.bwire.com

They had a great stock list when I was on my search.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

+1 --------------> gable vent on each end


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I had a similar situation. I used a Rotozip with a heavy duty wood bit... Worked great... make sure you have eye protection!!


----------



## BORKBOB (Feb 9, 2009)

Good for you to realize how important attic venting is. It's critical to match the opening area top and bottom to get maximum air flow. The typical formula is 1 sq. ft. of opening for 150 sq. ft. of attic area. Half of this figure should be soffit opening and half should be roof vents or ridge vents. 

In your case, because of the construction, I'd go with round vents with screens. 










These are readily available from 1" to 4" diameter. Of course, bigger is better. 

For the upper end, these would serve well IF you close off the gable vent and keep the window closed. 










Keep in mind that your attic insulation will try to block your soffit vents. You may need some baffles to prevent this. 

When it's possible to do so, I suggest you install a fascia board and some drip edge on your roof. That gap between your new board and the gutter will allow water to wick onto the board and you'll be replacing it again in 5 years. 

Ain't home ownership wonderful??


----------

